# Carbide 300R - leider leicht beschädigt :(



## JebigaJohnny (31. August 2015)

*Carbide 300R - leider leicht beschädigt *

Guten Tag,

habe mir einen neuen PC zusammen gestellt und als Gehäuse ein Carbide 300R mit Window genommen (sehr schönes Teil!).

Leider bemerkte ich erst nachdem aufbauen und entfernen der Schutzfolie des Sichtfensters, dass dieses Kratzer hat. Zudem fehlen auf der Oberseite (Lüftungsgitter) zum Teil die Unterlegscheiben die fest mit dem Gitter verbunden seien sollten und dazu dienen weitere Lüfter zu befestigen.

Den Support des Shops habe ich bereits kontaktiert (Mindfactory). Diese haben mir geraten Corsair direkt zu kontaktieren, da der Shop keine einzelnen Ersatzteile vertreibt.

Folgende Teile benötige ich:

300R Top mesh insert for fans, with rubber fan mounts, black

Carbide Series 300R Windowed Side Panel

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit seitens Corsair nur die defekten Teile kulant zu ersetzen? Die Rechnung vom 18.08.15 liegt vor.

Falls nein, von wo kann ich die obigen Ersatzteile beziehen und wie teuer wären diese?

Mindfactory hat mir leider nur angeboten das gesamte Gehäuse einzuschicken und zu ersetzen, leider müsste ich dann meinen ganzen PC wieder auseinander nehmen und hätte für einige Tagen keinen PC, den ich aber auch zum Arbeiten dringend benötige.

Ich freue mich auf eine Anwort und danke im Voraus 

MfG


----------



## Bluebeard (1. September 2015)

*AW: Carbide 300R - leider leicht beschädigt *

Hi JebigaJohnny,

melde dich einfach über unser Kundenportal und lade bei Ticketerstellung Bilder von den Defekten und die Rechnung mit hoch. Dann senden wir dir Ersatz zu. 

Grüße


----------



## JebigaJohnny (2. September 2015)

*AW: Carbide 300R - leider leicht beschädigt *

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort! Habe das Ticket soeben erstellt und Bilder und ne Textbeschreibung mit hochgeladen, da ich da leider nur ein Ersatzteil angeben konnte. 

Die Ticketnummer lautet 6669541, wäre nett wenn du mal drüber schauen könntest ob das alles so in Ordnung ist oder noch etwas fehlt 

Danke nochmals für deine Bemühungen 

MfG


----------



## Bluebeard (4. September 2015)

*AW: Carbide 300R - leider leicht beschädigt *

Hi!

Schaut alles gut aus. Die Kollegen haben alles schon bearbeitet und Ersatz ist unterwegs. Sollte laut Tracking Montag bei dir eintreffen. 

Grüße


----------

